# Why they hate Trump



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Found this video and it turned out to be pretty interesting. They take Trump's inaugural speech and splice in some interesting things. If you have 6 minutes give it a watch.






Found the video on this blog if you'd like to read more.

https://www.lifesitenews.com/blogs/the-main-reason-for-the-hate-against-donald-trump


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He could put them off a generation if he can stack the courts full of constitutional judges. He also needs substantial measures of success to empower his masses to continue working for them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

He will not succeed. He'll be killed if that's what it takes to stop him.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They hate him because he is right....Sadly I don't see him surviving his first term....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. He makes it hard for the politicians to enrich themselves at the public trough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> He will not succeed. He'll be killed if that's what it takes to stop him.


I think they will be content if he is ineffective for the next 3 1/2 years, either by their hand or his. If he begins to succeed? Then assassination may very well be one of the planed contingencies.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> *He will not succeed*. He'll be killed if that's what it takes to stop him.


Pessimist much...

Disagree.

Nobody could get to Obummer. Nobody will get to Trump either.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Pessimist much...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Nobody could get to Obummer. Nobody will get to Trump either.


I'm not that optimistic, . . . but I sure hope you are right.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Pessimist much...
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> Nobody could get to Obummer. Nobody will get to Trump either.


Only difference I see is nobody wanted to get to Obama. Except for maybe some crackpot. If Trump gets it it'll be an inside job made to look like some crackpot did it.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Its sad. A couple of decades ago I had a good encounter with the secret service. When the event was over I had nothing but respect for them. What a tribute to public service they were. The organization was elite, best of the best, and held in that regard by other agencies. Now they are off getting blackmailed by hookers, letting back pack carrying mental patients roam the grounds for 10-15 minutes at the white house, and even that guy who go on stage in the Trump rally back in the primary shouldn't have gotten that close. Two decades ago I'd say there is no way they get to Trump. I can't say that now.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Only difference I see is nobody wanted to get to Obama. Except for maybe some crackpot. If Trump gets it it'll be an inside job made to look like some crackpot did it.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


At minimum 1/3 of the country was praying somebody would take that weasel out. Near the end of the 8 years of destruction Id half the country would have loved to send flowers to his funeral.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

There were definitely quite a bit of people who would not have lost any sleep should the unfortunate have befallen President Obama, but I look at this way - Administrations are idealistic, it is not just the President, it is his VP, Cabinet, the Senate/House (depends) and stacking Courts and Districts with Libby Judges/DAs - if anything would have happened to President Obama, especially in his 2nd term, it would have been _*WORSE*_ - imagine that Communist Machine suddenly galvanized by President Obama becoming a Martyr? I was praying for that man quite a bit, him dying would have been the worse thing to happen.

Now with President Trump...it is still early, if something was going to happen it would have already - if anyone thinks S/S or any other Fed/JSOC assets that get attached to protection packages or site security are infallible, think again. It is all about prevention - our biggest prevention is Counter SIGINT/HUMINT - if these would-be assassins/terrorists weren't so stupid and practicing horrible NETSEC/OPSEC then it would be much harder to prevent attacks, a superior armed force would overwhelm them easy. When I was towards the end of my career, I got a sweetheart assignment to the Rowley Training Center with a few others to play adviser/OPFOR for the Secret Service Uniformed Services/Pres Prot guys...holy crap, they SUCKED. Every once in awhile their PAO puts out cool-guy videos of their training...LOL is all I can say regarding them

Where I was going with that is, if some NWO/Deep State shitbags thought he would have any chance at totally dismantling what they got going, President Trump would have been dealt with by an insider/CIA/DIA/[Insert Tinfoil Here] a while ago. With his picks stacked up, and with Pence as his VP, assassinating the President would be a dumb move by any commies, and it won't happen


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Besides what is the left going to take Trump out with? Suffocate him with a rainbow flag?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Besides what is the left going to take Trump out with? Suffocate him with a rainbow flag?


They could scratch his eyes out. Or maybe challenge him to a pillow fight.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If Trump was assassinated, the presumes that the deep state would be happier with Pence as POTUS. There was some hinting/talk that Pence may be an "establishment guy, that would go along." I have heard others say that Pence would likely push harder on more conservative issues than Trump will and some may actually view Trump as a better option than Pence.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> They could scratch his eyes out. Or maybe challenge him to a pillow fight.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


They could personally offend him to death with political incorrectness....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> If Trump was assassinated, the presumes that the deep state would be happier with Pence as POTUS. There was some hinting/talk that Pence may be an "establishment guy, that would go along." I have heard others say that Pence would likely push harder on more conservative issues than Trump will and some may actually view Trump as a better option than Pence.


it would be a multi strike until they hit on a presiding prez they could control .... the DNC currently has their own TV series on ABC working out the bugs from the plot ....


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Mister @Sasquatch Thanks for sharing that. Underneath all that messy, dirty hair you are really a great guy.:encouragement:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> it would be a multi strike until they hit on a presiding prez they could control .... the DNC currently has their own TV series on ABC working out the bugs from the plot ....


Lol...might draw some suspicion....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

they cannot assasinte him, then he turns into a total hero. They would have real problems ruling after that. assaination is not the weapon of choise here. 

What they will and are doing, is undermining him, put all blame and shit possible on him, day and night, harass his allies & friends untill they break, sabotage his policys, se to it that things fail and that he gets the blame untill he falls or are politically dead. That is the gameplan is my guess. 

That said, my vote would have been with sanders, if he would have run.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Of course it would have lol


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> they cannot assasinte him, then he turns into a total hero. They would have real problems ruling after that. assaination is not the weapon of choise here.
> 
> What they will and are doing, is undermining him, put all blame and shit possible on him, day and night, harass his allies & friends untill they break, sabotage his policys, se to it that things fail and that he gets the blame untill he falls or are politically dead. That is the gameplan is my guess.
> 
> That said, my vote would have been with sanders, if he would have run.


Feeling the bern eh! True socialist right there.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Feeling the bern eh! True socialist right there.


no, not feeling the bern, not after he supported hillary.

But I do think socialised healthcare and free (for the student) education are good things. Among other things.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> free (for the student) education are good things


Not with the education/indoctrination system we have today and not with the amount of liberal loons doing the indoctrinating.

"Free" (no such thing) would only cause more sheeple to be brainwashed.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Robie said:


> Not with the education/indoctrination system we have today and not with the amount of liberal loons doing the indoctrinating.
> 
> "Free" (no such thing) would only cause more sheeple to be brainwashed.


yes, absolutley is the quality of the education of critical opinion, if doctors are trained in woodoo/healing instead of surgery... well that education is useless if one wants a better society. And that is the point of it, see to it that people can contribute so the society improves in diffrent ways.

But I do agree that todays universities are pathetic in many ways, but so are the schools before that. Still, I also think you in the US are way worse in that regard then we are, but we are heading the same direction.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> they cannot assasinte him, then he turns into a total hero. They would have real problems ruling after that. assaination is not the weapon of choise here.
> 
> What they will and are doing, is undermining him, put all blame and shit possible on him, day and night, harass his allies & friends untill they break, sabotage his policys, se to it that things fail and that he gets the blame untill he falls or are politically dead. That is the gameplan is my guess.
> 
> That said, my vote would have been with sanders, if he would have run.


Anyone remember the percentage Sanders paid in taxes compared to both Trump and Obama (I believe it was like 16%). So I understand why you like Sanders, because of the things he says. But he us a fraud that doesn't practice what he preaches.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Anyone remember the percentage Sanders paid in taxes compared to both Trump and Obama (I believe it was like 16%). So I understand why you like Sanders, because of the things he says. But he us a fraud that doesn't practice what he preaches.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


point taken.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Everyone loves Santa Clause! Free shit for everyone! That is until everyone figures out how much the bill is and who has to pay. Until then, free beer for the bar, on the house. Governments buying!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Did someone say free beer?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Did someone say free beer?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Ok I'm in!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Squatch, Hawg. I think between the three of us the government would run out of free beer even before they ran out of money for free college, free medical, free phones, free food, and free housing. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think the real reasons they hate Trump is.....both sides are scared to death he will strangle the goose that lays the golden eggs for them.

Politicians have what I would consider one of the easiest "jobs" in America. Full benefits for the rest of their lives, great pensions and retirement packages,...you can enter politics making middle-class income and exit 30 years later a multi-millionaire. They hate that they may see that all go away. They hate that they may actually have to roll up their sleeves and work...instead of rolling them up for a photo-op.

They hate that they may be held accountable...for the first time in their political careers.

If you were a democrat representative for the last 20 years in a mostly minority district and have gotten away with getting re-elected because of your lies and false promises....wouldn't you hate the person that could change all that?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rstanek said:


> They hate him because he is right....Sadly I don't see him surviving his first term....


It was also said that he would last a week on he campaign trail. After that he made a statement saying Mexicans are rapist and murderers... That was stupid and guaranteed that he is done. Not even a week an illegal alien shoots a woman in front of her father. Another stupid statement he made was Obama wire tapped him.... I have no love for Obama, but that was really stupid... Why would Obama wire tap trump? Is that paranoia or just plain stupid... Well, apparently trump was not wire tapped, but he was "monitored". Right again, another score for the trumpster I guess. A 2nd term is not out of the question for trump, he is right on most of the time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Squatch, Hawg. I think between the three of us the government would run out of free beer even before they ran out of money for free college, free medical, free phones, free food, and free housing. :vs_laugh:


Imagine how quick the national debt climb.:devil:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They hate him because the fear him. They have nothing on him. he was not on the high priority list of people to collect blackmail material on. Sure they have been playing catch up but a bit late and it is not working. They had what they need to control just about anyone else. Then Trump slipped in.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Robie said:


> Not with the education/indoctrination system we have today and not with the amount of liberal loons doing the indoctrinating.
> 
> "Free" (no such thing) would only cause more sheeple to be brainwashed.


no not really. if the there is a limit on the number of students in any given subject and they have to compete with their grades to be accepted at the university there is no reason why it would be more.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Squatch, Hawg. I think between the three of us the government would run out of free beer even before they ran out of money for free college, free medical, free phones, free food, and free housing. :vs_laugh:


here we have free college, free medical (small fee for every visit), but pay for our food, housing and beer. works just fine


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> here we have free college, free medical (small fee for every visit), but pay for our food, housing and beer. works just fine


To tell you the truth I can't name one single Swedish beer. And I am a bit of a beer connoisseur.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> To tell you the truth I can't name one single Swedish beer. And I am a bit of a beer connoisseur.


well, I can, but no, beer is not the thing swedes are renowned for. Still we have several brand of good quality and lots of foregin beer to.

here is a list of swedish beer manufatures 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_in_Sweden


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> here we have free college, free medical (small fee for every visit), but pay for our food, housing and beer. works just fine


Well, if you say so Swed. Stay happy.

Socialism WORKS! for Sweden... or does it?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Well, if you say so Swed. Stay happy.
> 
> Socialism WORKS! for Sweden... or does it?


it works and it dont. depends on how you value things, and what is socialism and not and on and on and on.

So, what is the thing/s that are to be measured and how, when one defines those question well, from there you get the answer you want 

So anyhow, I spoke to this muslim man the other day, he was about my age, mid 40´s. I did hand him an apology because my wife had spoken to his wife the other day and his wife hade assuerd us that the muslim were not a pedoflie like I had said he was. My wife was wery impressed with his wife, she said she had qutie the advanced language for a 9 year old

*** it was a joke****


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swede, keep both eyes open.

Good joke.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Besides what is the left going to take Trump out with? Suffocate him with a rainbow flag?


If you think everyone with left wing beliefs is a safe-space type, then you are deluding yourself. Most of the masses are, but the back room leadership is not. And they have the money and power to pay people to do their dirty work. Never underestimate your enemy...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't hate him, but he is NOT a conservative. Not even close.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> here we have free college, free medical (small fee for every visit), but pay for our food, housing and beer. works just fine


There is no such thing as FREE college or medical.... Someone is paying and its you! what is the tax rate in Sweden?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> There is no such thing as FREE college or medical.... Someone is paying and its you! what is the tax rate in Sweden?


first of all, there is no such thing as free is an old slogan, like.. really old. Free you dont pay for it, I.E. It is free for you. the fact that someones pays in included in free, that is kind of obvious.

Unless you do as EngSoc from the book 1984, and redefines free to only mean "free from lice" "free from sickness" etc. That is how you have done in the states at the moment, re-defined it as the rulers in 1984 wanted, "funny" huh?

So, back to your question. Yes we pay more in tax here. But in that is healthcare and other things included. If you were to add your health insurence to your tax, you would pay more then we. So yes, we pay more in taxes then you do, if you only see the taxes as something that has no context. Did you know Saud arabia has a 0 % personal tax rate? Must be a great country then, right?

Saudi Arabia Personal Income Tax Rate | 2004-2017 | Data | Chart | Calendar


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think DJ Trump will be asassinated. The deep state has many mechanisms to control and moderate what they view as his radical programs, chief among them his own party. They don't need to resort to wet work. 

And Trump is too smart to mess with the true power behind the throne: the Federal Reserve Bank. Despite his rhetoric, he will go along with the program and continue to stack up the national debt just like most of the presidents before him. He realizes a national depression helps no one, nor would placing himself in the crosshairs of another "lone actor" like Oswald.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> first of all, there is no such thing as free is an old slogan, like.. really old. Free you dont pay for it, I.E. It is free for you. the fact that someones pays in included in free, that is kind of obvious.
> 
> Unless you do as EngSoc from the book 1984, and redefines free to only mean "free from lice" "free from sickness" etc. That is how you have done in the states at the moment, re-defined it as the rulers in 1984 wanted, "funny" huh?
> 
> ...


First off, It doesnt matter if that "slogan" as you put it is OLD.... doesnt make it any less true! It still applies today as it did back when it was first spoke.
Do you work? if you do, then that "free health care" is not free to you.... it is only free to those who do not work.

Both my wife and I are disabled and she is collecting the disability that she paid into. They keep denying me mine that I paid into for over 30 years of working but I still pay for my health care.
*
"If you were to add your health insurence to your tax, you would pay more then we. "*
Under the Odummer plan you may be correct because they set it up to make the people who are not sick pay for the people that are... before 2009 back when both the wife and I worked at the same company, our health care insurance cost was so low it didnt even register on our check. If we were able to still work today our health insurance would be ridiculous!! My sisters insurance went from 200 a month (she has a lot of health issues) to over 1300 a month and she has ridiculous co-pays and a $10,000 deductible... How is that AFFORDABLE? She is paying for the freeloaders that jump the border and drop a kid.

This issue is a sore spot for me because of how it has affected family and friends... just like the other day in Walmart where the illegal alien had cashed a government check and came in Walmart to get cashier checks to send to her family back home... $1950.00 The guy behind me in line said he knows they and they both work but both get money from the government because they say they dont work. They cash the check at their bank and go to Walmart to get the checks because they think they wont get caught sending the money back to their family in another country.

We need to stop paying ANYTHING for anyone not here legally, come down hard on anyone hiring someone that is not an American citizen.. even closing their business if they refuse to stop hiring them.

Im not against immigration, im against illegal immigration

sorry if I got off topic there.... having a very bad pain day


----------

